# Does anyone know how many cardinal red 1970 Judges were made??



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

I wanted to know if anyone knows how many cardinal red Judges were made in 1970. Or if someone doesn't know how many, can someone refer me to someone who might know? Thanks.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Can tell you this only 3,777 of the 40,149 GTOs made in 70 were Cardinal Red. Don't know how many of the 3,777 were JUDGES. LES


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

LES,
Where did you find this information? I wouldn't mind checking out how many of each color '66 and '69 GTO's were made.
Thanks


----------



## Cardinal70 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pontiac Historical Society might be able to help you with this.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres the info page you need GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

FNG69 said:


> Can tell you this only 3,777 of the 40,149 GTOs made in 70 were Cardinal Red. Don't know how many of the 3,777 were JUDGES. LES


How would someone go about getting this info ?
and it is not available on the Ultimate GTO Site.

Just curious.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

1967SC said:


> How would someone go about getting this info ?
> and it is not available on the Ultimate GTO Site.
> 
> Just curious.


I found that in the ( The GTO ASSOCIATION of AMERICA'S PONTIAC GTO/GT-37 Illustrated Identification Guide ). Probabably something Eric White was able to get from PHS. Fing New Guy in 69 or LES :seeya:


----------

